# How About This For A Rescue



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Last year two days before EASTER ,we were shipping for a race, a egg was found in one of the shipping crates.One of the club members took the egg home and put it under a sitting hen.The egg hatched and the youngster grew into a fine pigeon. BUT HERE IS THE REST OF THE STORY, Yesterday we held our race from BIG PINE about 250 miles. Yes you have all ready guessed ,this bird won the club race,and will forever be known as the EASTER EGG . Now this is what I call the rescuee paying back the rescuer. HAPPY EASTER  GEORGE SIMON


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow - I agree, great story


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*That is a great story*

It always pays to be kind.... Happy Easter to you...

Andi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a wonderful story, George.
His rescuer must be so proud of this bird.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow George, great story. What a little miracle baby.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

A TRUE miracle bird! Thanks, George, GREAT story...PERFECT for today!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Great Easter story, George! That little egg was destined to be a champion one way or another


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a remarkable story, and a heartwarming Easter story at that!  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful story, George! Thank you for sharing it with all of us!

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

George, 

Wow!! Who would believe it? What a fantastic story....thanks for telling us about Easter Egg.

Linda


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi George, I think this would make a great Walt Disney type of story. Very heart warming, thanks for sharing it w/us.

fp


----------

